# Basics of snow removal insurance.



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

OK, up until now, doing only snowblowing for residential i didnt carry a liability insurance. as if thats bad enough i plan to do snow removal, with a truck/plow this winter, possibly for some smaller commercial places such as parking lots etc. 

What is the minimum insurance needed, whats it "usually" cost average and what does it cover? I can also add this into my business insurance for the lawn company but figured id ask, thanks.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I wouldn't carry anything less than a $500,000 but I would feel more comfortable with $1,000,000. As far as cost goes the most inexpensive company I have found to deal with is Farm Family Insurance. I believe I pay about $3000 for all the policies I have with them.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This is just the most recent post about insurance: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=35679&highlight=insurance

Go to the top gray bar and click on the "Search" feature. Type in the word "insurance" and prepare for several hours of reading. Yes, adding "snowplowing" to an existing "lawn care" policy is common.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I use farm and family too. payup saves me a lot.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Farm and Family for me too!
Heck my "plowing" insurance was only 480 a year when it was just one truck. Thats for 1 million of general liability.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

american family insurance here, 343.00 a year for 1 million


----------



## FRANLANDRY (Sep 12, 2005)

*insurance*

is there a web site for Farm and Family anywere


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes I would like to know if Farm and Family is available in all 50 States???


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I would not go with less than $1m liability. Most commercial accounts will require this, and some want more. Cost is variable dependent upon location. If you live in the snowbelt expect to pay more than if you lived in someplace like S. Carolina. Not even sure if they get snow there. Although it got darn cold the winter I spent in the military there at Ft. Jackson. Freak thing for them though. Cost on this will most likely also be dependent upon the amount of payroll going towards snow. This helps me because we plow alot when it snows, but we don't get a ton of snows each year. Good luck, and good for you for getting insurance and going about it the right way.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone know about this for Michigan? Or if they know of someone that could help me please let me know.


----------



## FRANLANDRY (Sep 12, 2005)

*Mass Insurance*

Does Anyone Have A Website For Farm Ins. Or A Phone Number,
I Hear Great Things About Them And There Rates But I Can't Find Them


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Farm Ins or Farm and Family. Or are these two the same?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> ...possibly for some smaller commercial places such as parking lots etc...What is the minimum insurance needed, whats it "usually" cost average and what does it cover.....


The only person you really want to get figures from is the insurance agent. A commercial policy quote can take some time to be drawn up. They look at what percentage of your income is from snow removal, how much of it is (the really liable one) commercial, how your credit score is, etc. Commercial lots will require 1-2 million in GL and will want salting done also. It can cost you from $500-$10,000, so first ask your current agent IF they can cover you for commercial plowing, than call five other local insurance brokers(the people that handle like 10 different company's) from your yellow pages. I say five because when I shopped for mine, I called 10 places, 3 never returned my call, 4 more refused to cover Commercial plowing, the remaining would only do it if I had my business/auto with them also and the quotes were $3200-$10,000.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

lodogg89 said:


> american family insurance here, 343.00 a year for 1 million


In NJ I pay on Average 2000 per truck thru Selective Ins. for 1mil and a 1 mil blanket, and they audit me in the spring to see my payroll receipts for plowing then adjust my premiums.
Not all companies cover plowing in the Great state of NJ the lawsuit capitol of the world.
And the ones that do are expensive. Had A friend in the business for years and he thought he was covered for slip and falls with his plowing and he was not. found out the hard way why his premiums were cheap. Make sure you ask your agent and get it in simple terms what you want to be covered for and what you are getting.
Also in NJ plowing residentials is very expensive. I do not do residentials.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

tjlands said:


> In NJ I pay on Average 2000 per truck thru Selective Ins. for 1mil and a 1 mil blanket, and they audit me in the spring to see my payroll receipts for plowing then adjust my premiums.
> Not all companies cover plowing in the Great state of NJ the lawsuit capitol of the world.
> And the ones that do are expensive. Had A friend in the business for years and he thought he was covered for slip and falls with his plowing and he was not. found out the hard way why his premiums were cheap. Make sure you ask your agent and get it in simple terms what you want to be covered for and what you are getting.
> Also in NJ plowing residentials is very expensive. I do not do residentials.


damn, well my quote locally was $1650 per year for my small lawn business and plowing with one truck in the winter. She said over $600 of that is just to add plowing onto my premium. Its for 2 mill of general liability coverage... for NJ is this decent or the next guy around the corner may cover me the same for $1,000?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

sounds good. Just call your agent and ask him questions like, Am I covered if I get in a accident driving with the plow on? While plowing? Slip and falls for sno blowing sidewalks, residential- commercial-? Hitting a parked car?
Parking lot ice causing an accident or a fall? 
Seriously ask him and let me know?
I for one am getting tired of insurance payments.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

tjlands said:


> ... I for one am getting tired of insurance payments....


Yeah, and the worst is your afraid to even use it because if you do either your premiums might go up or they will drop you.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Grn Mtn said:


> Yeah, and the worst is your afraid to even use it because if you do either your premiums might go up or they will drop you.


Exactly. I hate insurance for that reason. Pay out the ******* for it and then be afraid to use it.

I say if you are doing it solo on residential lots only, be "self-insured". If you have employees or are on commercials, you have to have it.


----------

